# Johnny English 3: Brandneuer Trailer zum Film mit Rowan Atkinson



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Johnny English 3: Brandneuer Trailer zum Film mit Rowan Atkinson* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Johnny English 3: Brandneuer Trailer zum Film mit Rowan Atkinson*


----------



## Kondar (27. September 2018)

Fände was in Richtung Blackadder zwar lustiger aber mal schauen.


----------



## DaBo87 (27. September 2018)

Auch wenn es eh mehr in Richtung Slapstick gehen wird, für mich bleibt er einfach Mr. Bean (und zwar die gute Version aus der Serie, nicht die aus den ganzen Filmen) und daher tu ich mich bei solchen Filmen schwer.
Was aber immer wieder interessant ist: Rowan Atkinson scheint äußerlich nur sehr langsam zu altern (oder sah schon immer älter aus, je nach dem wie man es betrachtet). Das hätte ich auch gern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2018)

DaBo87 schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eh mehr in Richtung Slapstick gehen wird, für mich bleibt er einfach Mr. Bean (und zwar die gute Version aus der Serie, nicht die aus den ganzen Filmen) und daher tu ich mich bei solchen Filmen schwer.
> Was aber immer wieder interessant ist: Rowan Atkinson scheint äußerlich nur sehr langsam zu altern (oder sah schon immer älter aus, je nach dem wie man es betrachtet). Das hätte ich auch gern


Einschließlich Gummigesicht und X-Beinen-Gang? Ähhhhhhh... Überleg es dir nochmal.


----------



## DaBo87 (27. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einschließlich Gummigesicht und X-Beinen-Gang? Ähhhhhhh... Überleg es dir nochmal.



Ach was solls, dann bleibt man im Gespräch und fällt auf


----------



## Bevier (27. September 2018)

DaBo87 schrieb:


> Was aber immer wieder interessant ist: Rowan Atkinson scheint äußerlich nur sehr langsam zu altern (oder sah schon immer älter aus, je nach dem wie man es betrachtet). Das hätte ich auch gern



So toll ist es nicht mit über 30 regelmäßig nach dem Perso gefragt zu werden, wenn man Alkohol kaufen oder auch nur Lotto spielen möchte. Mit 40 wird's dann noch schlimmer, wenn deine Freundin dir ständig neidisch vorwirft du siehst jünger aus als sie und du dir denkst, eine die wirklich jünger aussieht wäre dir zu unreif... ^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. September 2018)

Bevier schrieb:


> So toll ist es nicht mit über 30 regelmäßig nach dem Perso gefragt zu werden, wenn man Alkohol kaufen oder auch nur Lotto spielen möchte. Mit 40 wird's dann noch schlimmer, wenn deine Freundin dir ständig neidisch vorwirft du siehst jünger aus als sie und du dir denkst, eine die wirklich jünger aussieht wäre dir zu unreif... ^^



Ich zeige auf die Frage grundsätzlich nur meinen Führerschein. Dann sehen die Leute sofort, wie dämlich das war 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Einschließlich Gummigesicht und X-Beinen-Gang? Ähhhhhhh... Überleg es dir nochmal.



Dafür auch einschließlich Millionen auf dem Konto und hübscher Freundin


----------

